# Reed Group Frustration



## ION the Prize (Jul 26, 2022)

I'm supposed to be on LOA, but my Reed Group self-service portal hasn't shown any change in my status.

My surgery was almost a week ago but my case manager never called.

I emailed. Got no reply.

I'd made an appointment for my case manger to call me today. (It was a four day wait!) Phone never rang.

So I called and got a low-level rep who said there was no one else who could help me, that I couldn't be transferred to anyone, and that they don't have any supervisors!

All I could do was schedule another telephone call.

Next appointment available is another week away.

I get that Reed Group has been swamped with COVID, but can anybody shed any light on this?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 26, 2022)

Did you get any paperwork?


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 26, 2022)

I got paper-paperwork and digital-paperwork.

I uploaded the required documents.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 26, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> I got paper-paperwork and digital-paperwork.
> 
> I uploaded the required documents.


Keep on calling reed.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 26, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Keep on calling reed.


Hm.

Maybe I'll do that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 26, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Hm.
> 
> Maybe I'll do that.


One member was on hold for 2 hours. But, did someone finally. Confirm your status with hr too.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 26, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Hm.
> 
> Maybe I'll do that.


The Reed Group is a firm. The easiest time to reach them is 8 A.M. E.S.T. Call the number you have.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 27, 2022)

L'il Update:

Called my HR ETL.

She told me some TMs have come back to work after COVID and were still waiting to see their LOAs approved. So it can take a while.

She promised to call and email on my behalf.

After we hung up, I got a CC of the email that she sent to Reed.

So, hopeful-ish.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Jul 28, 2022)

I got my approval letter 3 weeks after I went back to work. Never heard from anybody while I was out either.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 28, 2022)

Update:

Got somebody a lot more helpful on the phone. Like, A LOT.

The last rep I talked to knew details about my case that I didn't, and was able to tell me that it's been moved up to somebody who will make a decision.

I'm totally clueless as to why this was so hard for anybody else to tell me, and why no one at Reed bothers to update the self-service portal.

But I'll take it.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 29, 2022)

Son of Update:

I'm half approved!

They said yes to half of my request and told me to apply again for the other half.

So:

1. Reed Group's self-service portal does not show up-to-date information.

2. When you call, ask anybody who answers all of the questions that you have. If they don't know, hang up and call back.

3. Make sure you store HR knows what's going on.

4. When in doubt, b*tch about it on the The Break Room message board.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 29, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> I'm half approved!
> 
> They said yes to half of my request and told me to apply again for the other half.


So what will applying again do??  

 Unless you didn't provide all of the necessary documentation, in which case they should have marked your claim as pending, they're just kicking the can down the road.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 30, 2022)

Times Up said:


> So what will applying again do??
> 
> Unless you didn't provide all of the necessary documentation, in which case they should have marked your claim as pending, they're just kicking the can down the road.



Li'l more detail:

Right now I am on LOA, but it's going to end in a few weeks. I think I'm going to need more time to heal.

After another doctor's appointment, I will send in a new Attending Provider's Statement. They'll look at that and let me know if I can stay on LOA for a few weeks more.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 30, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> L'il Update:
> 
> Called my HR ETL.
> 
> ...


Always go through your local HR first. My HR director is wonderful along with the other HR-BP’s and HR specialist’s. I made sure to get on my directors good side. First impressions count. I hope you feel better soon! 💪🏻


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 30, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Always go through your local HR first ...



My HR ETL, my GM ETL, and my SD. I talked to them all first.

Royal flush.


----------



## dabug (Jul 30, 2022)

When I added up my total time on the phone with the reed group and my HR last year for an 11 day medical absence, I was on the phone for more than 8 hours. All for about half of the pay. Completely unacceptable, immature, and which was the beginning of the end for me at Target.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 31, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> My HR ETL, my GM ETL, and my SD. I talked to them all first.
> 
> Royal flush.


I fold.


----------



## HarryB (Aug 1, 2022)

I have been on leave since early May, got out of hospital end of May and have been recovering from my 2 surgeries since then. It has taken them almost seven
weeks for them to approve  half of my leave (recovery period) and have just recently approved my hospital stay (May). This includes a lot of phone time, email and
fax time, hounding the doctors and staff for the required time sensitive paperwork (some of it had to be done twice). Best thing I did was to actually identify and
converse with the assigned case manager. This cut a lot of red tape and very irritating conversations with 'phone moles' that only go by their binders of papers and
whatever notes the caseworker remembers to leave for them to refer to. Also, keep all your paperwork, phone and mail logs, and medical papers and notes in one place
in a handy spot. I kept mine in a file folder in my backpack  because you can get a call or text at any time. Keep your HR and Lead up to date because they may actually
be of help.


----------



## ION the Prize (Aug 1, 2022)

HarryB said:


> ... It has taken them almost seven weeks for them to approve half of my leave (recovery period) and have just recently approved my hospital stay (May) ...



Am I reading this right? They approved your hospital stay  A F T E R  they approved your time at home?!


----------



## HarryB (Aug 1, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Am I reading this right? They approved your hospital stay  A F T E R  they approved your time at home?!


Yup.  Got the compensation on last paycheck.


----------



## ION the Prize (Aug 3, 2022)

Bride of Update:

A week ago I scheduled another telephone appointment with my Reed Group case manager.

That telephone appointment time slot just came and went.

Nope. Phone never rang.


----------

